# Knit Honey Bee Hive Hat with Bees



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This adorable, hive shaped knitting is adorned with I-Cord knitted Bees, as many as you like, they work up in just minutes.The hat uses standard stitches, knit and purl. Using two strands of medium weight, makes the creation go really fast. The pattern has direction for Toddler (16" to Child 18" ).

Pattern $4.50

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/honey-hive-bees-hat-with-bees/11209
http://www.etsy.com/listing/84343990/honey-hive-bees-hat-pdf-pattern-for
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-hive-hat


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've looked at this adorable little hat and never realized that the bees were I-cords. What a fantastic idea


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They were fun to do. I have used them for other things as well, package decorations, on a pick to stick in a flower arrangement, oh that was mean, but cute.... I have a solid black hat that I put a little one on, just one, and I can' tell you how many people have said "Stop there's something on your hat."


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> They were fun to do. I have used them for other things as well, package decorations, on a pick to stick in a flower arrangement, oh that was mean, but cute.... I have a solid black hat that I put a little one on, just one, and I can' tell you how many people have said "Stop there's something on your hat."


Ha! That's funny! You always add such sweet adornments on your masterpieces.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > They were fun to do. I have used them for other things as well, package decorations, on a pick to stick in a flower arrangement, oh that was mean, but cute.... I have a solid black hat that I put a little one on, just one, and I can' tell you how many people have said "Stop there's something on your hat."
> ...


Thank you!!! They're usually hiding something


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooooh someone's getting ready for the Bunny Hop!! Check out that new avatar!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Ooooh someone's getting ready for the Bunny Hop!! Check out that new avatar!


I am ready!!!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

That is a really cute hat


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!!! That is real praise coming from you. Your designs are gorgeous, they look perfect.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Thanks!!! That is real praise coming from you. Your designs are gorgeous, they look perfect.


Aren't they though! If I can EVER get some time to breath - it'll probably be after Christmas - I plan on making one or more of her gorgeous patterns to put in my "next grandbaby" wish chest! :-D


----------



## PenelopeJ55 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

